# Incra Magna-Lock plate Question



## spearthrower (Mar 19, 2010)

HI, I am building a router table, and am almost done. When I mount the Triton TRA001 router to the Incra plate, do I remove the plastic sub-base from the router or do I leave it on? The scant pictures in the directions with the Triton seem to show it left on. If this question has been asked before on here, I couldn't find it....so thanks for any advice you may have.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

spearthrower said:


> HI, I am building a router table, and am almost done. When I mount the Triton TRA001 router to the Incra plate, do I remove the plastic sub-base from the router or do I leave it on? The scant pictures in the directions with the Triton seem to show it left on. If this question has been asked before on here, I couldn't find it....so thanks for any advice you may have.


Hi Gerald,

When I mounted my Triton to the OP plate, I did remove the plastic base plate.

If you don't, the screws will not fit.

James


----------



## spearthrower (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: router sub base*

Hi James, and thanks for your reply! When you say the screws will not fit, I assume you mean they will be too short? I have 4 longer screws that will do the job nicely if that is the problem. Does leaving the plastic sub-base on (or off) in any way affect the "stroke" of the router....depth, centering alignment etc? Almost a newbie here, so bear with me...although I have had some real experiences building this router table...some not so nice. When I get the project done, perhaps I'll send a picture or 2 along with the "yarn". Thanks again!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Gerald... It would *seem* that the plastic sub-base would serve as a spacer, decreasing the height to which you can raise the bit above the table. If that's the case, I'd put it in your spare parts bin.


----------



## spearthrower (Mar 19, 2010)

*remove the spacer washer (sub base)*

Thanks for the reply BigJim....I do believe the spare parts bin is a good place for the sub-base.


----------



## Michael 777 (Sep 20, 2009)

spearthrower said:


> Hi James, and thanks for your reply! When you say the screws will not fit, I assume you mean they will be too short? I have 4 longer screws that will do the job nicely if that is the problem. Does leaving the plastic sub-base on (or off) in any way affect the "stroke" of the router....depth, centering alignment etc? Almost a newbie here, so bear with me...although I have had some real experiences building this router table...some not so nice. When I get the project done, perhaps I'll send a picture or 2 along with the "yarn". Thanks again!


Hello Gerald,
I can not speak for James, but here is my 2 cents. In my experience, A base plate is for a hand held router (router moves around work piece). A plate is for mounting a router in a table ( work piece moves around router). For your question I think the answer is the later. The base plate will use the same holes as the plate. You will have one or the other attached. Longer screws will work to sandwich the two together but it would serve no purpose and reduce your above table height adjustments by the thickness of the extra base ! I do not know if you have ordered your plate yet but Incra has pre drilled plates for alot of routers, yours included I believe ! I do not have enough posts to link directly but look at the Incra website.
They sell quite a few plates so make sure you get the right one. My table router is a Hitachi M12v2 so I had to get a undrilled plate and do it myself. Incra has always given me excellent service and phone support so call them if you have a questipn about their products.:yes4:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yarns appreciated!


----------



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Took mine off... Really a nice router. Really like the auto lock when the router is raised above the table for bit changes... the crank is awesome...


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Remove the plastic sub-base plate. I mounted mine in an Incra plate for my router table. It's a great router and works well in a router table.


----------



## spearthrower (Mar 19, 2010)

*Plastic Sub-base*

I thank you all for your input....I have removed the plastic base....will keep it for hand held use....if that ever is needed. I am also removing all the plastic dust shrouds, as the table I am building has a "plenum" and will will connect to a dust collector. I already have the Incra plate; it is the same one as a Porter Cable 7518 uses, but I have yet to mark and drill a hole for the hand crank to raise and lower the router from above the table.
Thanks again all! And Jim, I reckon I will write a yarn and take a few pictures when this thing is done....I have to read on how to DO that, as there are still some sort of restrictions on my account, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You need 3 more posts to post links, but picture uploads are ready when you are. Let's see some sawdust!


----------

